# Bowtech insanity CPXL string cable stretch



## andreaslundin (Mar 30, 2012)

I have just bought a #80 insanity cpxl and run about 200-300 arrows through it. Ata was 35 1/2 and brace 7 3/8. I tried to twist the cables to get in specs but the yolk started to twist on itself. I twisted as much as I felt comfortable with and got to ata 35 1/8 and BH 7 1/4. I have lost a bit of DW.

Is this normal with bowtech string? I got a custom string ordered but hope to have the original as a back up.


----------



## andreaslundin (Mar 30, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Yes!
You just got through the break-in period.

Now take it to your dealer and have him/her re-set it up.
After that you are good to go for several years.


All strings stretch and that bow is a monster.


----------



## andreaslundin (Mar 30, 2012)

Re-set? I doubt you can twist up the cables enough to get it in spec again. Too many twists as the yolks twist on themselves if I twist anymore.


----------



## andreaslundin (Mar 30, 2012)

Anyone else that find this weird? I have seen string stretch before but not this severe.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

those factory strings do come pretty twisted up to start with, i know exactly what your talking about when your saying there twisting the yolks, my buddy has a couple of them and ive seen his stockers twisted up quite a bit, if its close now just shoot it as is till you get your custom replacements. Bowtech strings are fairly well made so not sure exactly what happened but its obvious there twisted tightly. I would contact bowtech or take to local dealer and see if they will replace maybe?? that way you do have a good backup set.

Doubt your "good to go for several years" though with those strings on it now LOL


----------



## andreaslundin (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes, I cannot get the bow in spec anymore. My JBK string should be here any day so I should be sweet. I will however contact my dealer as it is not right with only a few hundred arrows trough it.


----------



## andreaslundin (Mar 30, 2012)

The matter has gone to bowtech via my shop. Let's see what the outcome wil be.


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

andreaslundin said:


> Anyone else that find this weird? I have seen string stretch before but not this severe.


I had a Mathews Hyperlite set (3rd one on there) that was this stretchy too.
AtA went from 29.75 (spec) to 29.90 on placement, stretched to 30.5" after the first 200 or so shots. Retuned back to 29.90, month later it was at 30.2" again. This kept happening for 3 months, then it stayed on 30". Should have tossed the string, it shot quite bad because it was continuously out of tune! After retuning it, it would stick for about 30 shots, then it was off again. Didn't want to drive over to the dealer all the time...


----------

